# "Gute Arbeit..." Ein schöner Artikel, der zum Nachdenken anregt...



## Icedaft (10. November 2014)

*"Gute Arbeit..." Ein schöner Artikel, der zum Nachdenken anregt...*

Gute Arbeit - brand eins online


----------



## Gamer090 (10. November 2014)

*AW: "Gute Arbeit..." Ein schöner Artikel, der zum Nachdenken anregt...*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Gute Arbeit - brand eins online


 
Interessanter Artikel und es ist wirklich eine gute Frage weshalb alle Arbeiten gehen, wieso sollen wir arbeiten gehen und etwas machen wovon wir den Sinn nicht verstehen?? 

Mich wundert es aber, das die meisten Gute Arbeit damit verbinden, Ende des Monats genug Geld zu haben um alles zu zahlen und genug für den nächsten Monat zu haben. Nur um dann wieder Rechnungen zu zahlen usw. 

Es steht Richtig im Artikel, Arbeit muss Spass machen und Sinn machen, wenn ich jeden Morgen Aufwache, und weiss das ich 8 Stunden lang etwas mache, was ich gerne mache und für mich Sinn ergibt, dann mache ich es gerne.


----------



## Icedaft (10. November 2014)

*AW: "Gute Arbeit..." Ein schöner Artikel, der zum Nachdenken anregt...*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Mich wundert es aber, das die meisten Gute Arbeit damit verbinden, Ende des Monats genug Geld zu haben um alles zu zahlen und genug für den nächsten Monat zu haben. Nur um dann wieder Rechnungen zu zahlen usw.


 
Das hängt mit der Maslowschen Bedürfnishierarchie zusammen: Maslowsche Bedürfnishierarchie

Erst satt, sicher und sauber, danach fängt erst das Hirn an zu arbeiten...


----------



## der Ronny (10. November 2014)

*AW: "Gute Arbeit..." Ein schöner Artikel, der zum Nachdenken anregt...*

Mit dem durchschnittlichem deutschem Einkommen (erzielt aus "Arbeit") eines einzelnen Deutschen, könnten in Afrika oder Asien mehrere Dörfer gut leben. Allein daran kann man sehen, das es bei der Betrachtung des Begriffes "Arbeit" einiges zu beachten gibt. Während wir, in den reichen Ländern arbeiten, um unseren Besitz zu vermehren - und das auch noch mit Krediten und damit Schulden, arbeitet der durchschnittliche Afrikaner, um am Leben zu bleiben. 
Der Begriff der klassischen Arbeit, hat in beinahe allen industrialisierten und kapitalistischen Ländern an Inhalt und Bedeutung verloren. Das Ideal wäre sicher - Arbeit als Selbstzweck und Lebensinhalt. Davon sind wir aber weit entfernt. Ein Schritt in diese Richtung wäre sicher das angestrebte bedingungslose Grundeinkommen, welches bereits Marx in seinen Schriften vertrat.

100% Utopie, aber zumindest ein Ziel


----------



## keinnick (10. November 2014)

*AW: "Gute Arbeit..." Ein schöner Artikel, der zum Nachdenken anregt...*

Ich glaube Du vergisst, dass es auch in DE bzw. Westeuropa genug Menschen gibt, die Arbeiten um über die Runden zu kommen. Ich wette bei Millionen Menschen "vermehrt" sich das Vermögen am Monatsende nicht, sondern sie sind froh, wenn sie ihre Rechnungen bezahlen können. Für diese Leute hat der Begriff "Arbeit" sicherlich nicht an Bedeutung verloren, denn sie arbeiten um zu (über)leben.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (10. November 2014)

*AW: "Gute Arbeit..." Ein schöner Artikel, der zum Nachdenken anregt...*

Naja, Traumjob ist relativ. Was nützt mir ein Job, wenn ich mir nicht das erfüllen kann, was ich will?! Reisen, Autos, Haus etc. Da gehe ich lieber Kompromisse mit der Arbeit ein und verdiene mehr und bin weniger glücklich. Meine Arbeit muss keinen Sinn ergeben, ich mache das was gefordert wird. Ansonsten ist der Artikel nichts weltbewegendes... Es gibt für alles und jeden Ausnahmen. Jeder definiert sich selbst. Nicht jeder ist auf gleiche Art und Weise glücklich. Glück und Sinn definiert ebenfalls jeder selbst. 
Von daher so lala...


----------



## der Ronny (10. November 2014)

*AW: "Gute Arbeit..." Ein schöner Artikel, der zum Nachdenken anregt...*

@keinnick 

Ich schrieb "durchschnittlich". Und immer auf den Subtext achten


----------



## Icedaft (10. November 2014)

*AW: "Gute Arbeit..." Ein schöner Artikel, der zum Nachdenken anregt...*

Materielle Dinge (Haus, Autos, Reisen etc.) machen auf Dauer nicht (alleine) glücklich, zumindest nicht dann, wenn es bei den Grundvoraussetzungen wie Gesundheit, Familie/Partnerschaft, Freunde hapert.

Erst wenn Du mal wirklich mal Boden warst (gesundheitlich + finanziell + "Feundeskreis" etc.), dann merkst Du, wie sich "Werte" ganz plötzlich ändern können. 

Wenn Du morgens schon mit "Kravatte" zur Arbeit gehst, kann auch ein überdurchschnittliches Einkommen diesen Frust nicht ausgleichen.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. November 2014)

*AW: "Gute Arbeit..." Ein schöner Artikel, der zum Nachdenken anregt...*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Materielle Dinge (Haus, Autos, Reisen etc.) machen auf Dauer nicht (alleine) glücklich, zumindest nicht dann, wenn es bei den Grundvoraussetzungen wie Gesundheit, Familie/Partnerschaft, Freunde hapert.
> 
> Erst wenn Du mal wirklich mal Boden warst (gesundheitlich + finanziell + "Feundeskreis" etc.), dann merkst Du, wie sich "Werte" ganz plötzlich ändern können.
> 
> Wenn Du morgens schon mit "Kravatte" zur Arbeit gehst, kann auch ein überdurchschnittliches Einkommen diesen Frust nicht ausgleichen.


 
Wahre Worte  

Auf meiner Geburtstags und Weihnachtswunschliste stehen immer nur DVDs  Weil ich sonst alles Materielle habe was ich benötige, Auto wäre schon cool aber das kostet Geld und das wiederum kostet mehr Arbeit. Bzw ich muss für ein Auto als im Gegensatz zum ÖV einen grösseren Anteil abgeben.

Freunde, Familie und Partner/in sind nun mal etwas, wie du es so schön sagst, das man nicht durch Materielle Dinge ersetzen kann.


----------



## Beam39 (10. November 2014)

*AW: "Gute Arbeit..." Ein schöner Artikel, der zum Nachdenken anregt...*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Materielle Dinge (Haus, Autos, Reisen etc.) machen auf Dauer nicht (alleine) glücklich, zumindest nicht dann, wenn es bei den Grundvoraussetzungen wie Gesundheit, Familie/Partnerschaft, Freunde hapert.
> 
> Erst wenn Du mal wirklich mal Boden warst (gesundheitlich + finanziell + "Feundeskreis" etc.), dann merkst Du, wie sich "Werte" ganz plötzlich ändern können.
> 
> Wenn Du morgens schon mit "Kravatte" zur Arbeit gehst, kann auch ein überdurchschnittliches Einkommen diesen Frust nicht ausgleichen.



Dan Bilzerian widerlegt deine These


----------



## crae (10. November 2014)

*AW: "Gute Arbeit..." Ein schöner Artikel, der zum Nachdenken anregt...*

Wenn der Typ schon mit Adam und Eva um die Ecke kommt hol ich auch mal aus...Was strebt man an? Der Mensch? Antwort: Glück oder glücklich sein. Ich meine dafür arbeiten wir doch. Um uns ein schönes Leben zu ermöglichen in dem Freude, glücklich sein und die Familie und Freunde im Vordergrund stehen und nicht Arbeit. Das Paradies ist einen Job zu haben der einem gefällt, aber die meiste oder viel Zeit für und mit Menschen zu verbringen die einen lieben und die man liebt....oder?


----------



## Icedaft (10. November 2014)

*AW: "Gute Arbeit..." Ein schöner Artikel, der zum Nachdenken anregt...*

Richtig. Wenn Du aber der "Dan Geissen" der feuchten Teenagerträume bist, wird es schwer herauszufinden, was denn eigentlich tatsächlich an Dir geliebt wird, dein Charakter oder dein Bankkonto. Das zeigt sich erst wenn das Geld und/oder die Gesundheit weg ist, der "Freundeskreis" dezimiert sich ab dem Eintreten eines dieser Ereignisse dramatisch bzw. geht gen Null.


----------

